# White fluid after poo



## ronaldbiggs (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi I have a 12wk old (Gracie),

Over the past two days I have noticed that she sometimes has a little bit of clear fluid passing when she poos.

We have gone from tin wet food to packet wet food but its exactly the same food (just in packets).

She has been wormed with Panacur, although I am uncertain when last, can I worm her again ?

She is eating and drinking well and causing mayhem all over the house, so no change in her behavior.

She had her 2nd vaccination 4 days ago and the vet was happy with her general health.

Any thought appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm gonna guess it's just mucous, especially if it's clear. Stress often caused this for my two. Seems she's lively and all normal cockapoo puppy. The third day I had Lexi and Beemer, lexi had a bloody spot after she did a poop and I was hysterical in tears calling the emergency vet on whether my dog had parvovirus. The vet tech asked how many bloody poops and how much blood. I explained about a little less than a coin size of blood. I think she tried not to laugh. Assured me that it's likely nothing but to call back if it KEEPS happening through the morning. Her emphasis on the keeps. Oh and she was eating, drinking, playing fine. She had mucous poop and even little bits of blood until she switched to a raw diet. 

Btw - adorable. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ronaldbiggs (Jul 28, 2017)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I'm gonna guess it's just mucous, especially if it's clear. Stress often caused this for my two. Seems she's lively and all normal cockapoo puppy. The third day I had Lexi and Beemer, lexi had a bloody spot after she did a poop and I was hysterical in tears calling the emergency vet on whether my dog had parvovirus. The vet tech asked how many bloody poops and how much blood. I explained about a little less than a coin size of blood. I think she tried not to laugh. Assured me that it's likely nothing but to call back if it KEEPS happening through the morning. Her emphasis on the keeps. Oh and she was eating, drinking, playing fine. She had mucous poop and even little bits of blood until she switched to a raw diet.
> 
> Btw - adorable.
> 
> ...



Thanks For the reply,

Looks like it could be the same thing as you had with Lexi & Beemer, this morning I had a small amount of blood in the Mucus, took her to the vets first thing. They think its just a stress issue with getting used the the new environment. Gave me a tin of Royal Canine food, and have wormed her again. Just got to keep an eye on it.

They have also advised me to swap her food, we have had her 7 days now and she had been brought up on Pedigree wet food with Skinners kibble. The vets advised to change to something Like James Welbeloved, or Royal Canin. However there are so many choices out there it becomes a bit confusing. Any thoughts on the best way forward.

Thanks


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Here's a site to look up foods. I found it very helpful. 

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

